# 2005 Kona Shred???



## Vance in AK. (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi all.
I'm thinking about getting a bike for "around town" & some XC riding (it won't be my primary XC bike, I have a K2 Razorback Team for that) & found a used '05 Shred. Tbhe reviews seem to be mixed. 
Need your general opinion of these bikes, & also tell me what you think of his price.

Here's a copy of the add.
"hey i have a all black kona shred frame with manitou sherman flick plus 110-150 mm fork. truvativ hussefelt crank, kona cowan bars, fsa platinum bb, fsa headset, hayes 9 rear brake, odyssey pedals, extra parts.........back rim is bent but you can get it straightened for $10 or do it yourself. $350.00"

Thanks,
Vance


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

350 isn't bad at all


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

not bad at all...its more a dirtjump bike but for cruisin' around town i dont see why it wouldnt work, ive got a scrap and when it had gears on it it climbed fine when i didnt feel like pushing


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

well, honestly it sounds kinda sketchy. Kona never made a black kona shred. theres the 2007 kona stuff which is black, then the 2003 kona scrap, which was black. not to mention the roast back in 2004. but never a black shred. Also if it has been re painted, it was probably a reason, probably was chipped to hell and ridden really hard. its got a fork on there that the frame was not designed for.

But for $350.00 the components are good enough and if the frame lasts a while, thats okay too. but I'd be a little weary. look very closely at the pictures.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Yea, i agree with Todd_Freeride, you should go check it out and ride and see how you like it if you can.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

I agree with Todd_Freeride too. You also might wanna ask some other questions like if he's had any bad crashes, and how the bike has been taken care of. Where did he get it and if he got it second hand. What was its state when he bought it if it was second hand, etc. Tons of questions...


----------

